# Are NBA scouts blind ?Arvydas Macijauskas Has to play in NBA !!



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Why Arvydas Macijauskas ( best 2003 Europe player ) is still playing in Europe? He has better shouting skills than Peja, his basketball technick is perfect, nobody can defend him, all Europe is shocked from his play! I bet everything that he gonna be best euro in NBA !!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*you have some link of this guy*

link ??


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He played on the Lithuanian national team that won the european championships this year.

He was pretty good although Jasikevicius (sp?) has impressed me more.


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Why Arvydas Macijauskas ( best 2003 Europe player ) is still playing in Europe? He has better shouting skills than Peja, his basketball technick is perfect, nobody can defend him, all Europe is shocked from his play! I bet everything that he gonna be best euro in NBA !!


I think Macijaukas is awesome,and I am sure can have a good NBA career,but no way he has better shoting skills than Peja.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

To european-we will see that when he comes to NBA. Here is the link from Euroleague, look at his atats! His stats in Spain league are even better, this guy is really gonna be big surprise for all NBA fans http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=CBV


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> To european-we will see that when he comes to NBA. Here is the link from Euroleague, look at his atats! His stats in Spain league are even better, this guy is really gonna be big surprise for all NBA fans http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=CBV


I have watched him many times this season,in Euroleague and in Spanish league.
He is a great shooter,but Peja is a better one.Peja can shoot over anybody.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

I agree that Peja is great, but Macas is shooting very fast an accurate( thats why his nickname is Kalashnikov), I would love to see their duel, and we will see who is better when he comes to NBA next year, it is very intristing who will be lucky one to recroute him. Arvydas Macijauskas has 3 year contract ( 600 000$ a year). Jasikevichius has to play in NBA too, he is Lithuanian Jason Kidd


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Didn't Arvydas go undrafted in the 02 Draft?


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Yes he wasn't drafted. All NBA scouts should be fired !!!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> I agree that Peja is great, but Macas is shooting very fast an accurate( thats why his nickname is Kalashnikov)


OHHH, so THAT's why!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

before he gets recognized as a good player in the league, the announcers will be making fun of his name.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Its very hard to decide, which his or Peja's shooting is better. I would go with Macas, cause I've seen him much more playing than Peja and his shot unstopable. 

Here are few short videos of him. It was made in January, almost a year ago and Macijauskas has improved a lot since then. 

http://www.greendeath.net/video/Macas-Unics.avi

http://www.greendeath.net/video/Macas-ferma.avi

http://www.greendeath.net/video/Macas-rinktine.avi

http://www.greendeath.net/video/Macas-baudos.avi


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Peja would brutalize this kid. He lacks some serious court sense, also for 6'3 his handle is very average. Even in the video you can see that when he attempted to shake a larger defender, he didn't fool him in the least.

He does however have a lightining fast release. I don't know what position he could play in the NBA, he seems like a poor man's vujanic.


But, I haven't seen him play that much.


----------



## EuroScout (Jun 4, 2003)

i would go with Macijauskas

IMO, he's the the best shooter, I have seen his game against ASVEL he couldn't miss a shoot...(he missed 3 lay up and made all of his jump shoot: 40pts in 30min)

he's a fast shooter, and can shoot over anybody....

European MVP over parker, aka47, Jaric, Pau Gasol.... think about it...


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Oh...U really think a 6-3 sg with average athletic skills can play in Nba??? I've seen him play... and trust me.. he doesn't seem a Nba player..His shot is good... but he has not a lot more than that..


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Poor man's Vujanic...  do you know a **** about European basketball then?

Macijauskas was selected best SG and overall European palyer for 2003. Also he is in All-Europeans 1st Team 2003 together with Parker, Peja, Dirk and Gasol. Theres no Vujanic near that...

Ok if awards arent enough, just compare the stats in Euroleague. Macas leads ppg and provoked fouls list, hes third in MVP ranking and hes the best FT shooter in the world. Recently he was near world record and made 94 consecutive FTs in official games, just 3 shy of WR. Macijauskas has even better stats in Spanish league, strongest national league in Europe.

Macijauskas stats http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=CBV

Vujanic stats
http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=AUP


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> he has not a lot more than that..


While I think that NBA would be too hard for him, I disagree with you on that.

If Macas hadn't that excellent shooting, he'd still be a good player in Europe.. he's not a role player, he's an average SG, just with an excellent shot..maybe not in an NBA level, but he's fast, he has a nice dribbling..


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> Oh...U really think a 6-3 sg with average athletic skills can play in Nba??? I've seen him play... and trust me.. he doesn't seem a Nba player..His shot is good... but he has not a lot more than that..


Ok, hes just 6-3 SG, so that means that his defence could be not the best against taller oponents... But I dont get it if player has 20 ppg, should you care about his defence that much? 

I havent seen much of Earl Boykins, but I doubt that at such height he can defend good, but hes liked in NBA. Hes a good player, cause he works on other sides of the game to compensate his weak sides.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> Poor man's Vujanic...  do you know a **** about European basketball then?


that's what I meant with the Yugoslavian hype.. Kapono was right, if Macas were Macijauskic and played for a dark Adriatic League team, he'd be a Lottery Pick in last draft...you know, it'd be Mr.Chad Ford's wet dream...


----------



## jose (Dec 1, 2003)

Hi everybody

It is pretty obvious that Macijauskas is a superb player. I have no doubt at all about his impact in the NBA (next year?). It is not only about shooting skills, it is about attitude, work ethic, concentration. He is a winner. Arvydas can create his own shots and still keep really high shooting percentages.

There is no other position for him that Shooting Guard. He lacks ability to handle the ball as a PG. Of course, he will have many problems defending strong SG, but nobody is perfect. But at the moment, Arvydas Macijauskas is the best scoring machine outside the NBA, not to mention that he is the best free throws shooter in the whole world.

Is Stojakovic better? Probably, but the answer is yes for all players in the NBA except for 10 o 12 players. This does not mean that Macijauskas cannot be a sure starter for 75% of NBA teams. Hey, we are not talking about Kyle Korver or Jason Kapono, not even about a new version of Giricek, we are talking about someone who took Lithuania to the top in Europe last summer and is the best player by far in a team that has other three NBA prospects.

My only doubt is 'when'. It will depend on the money.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Why Arvydas Macijauskas ( best 2003 Europe player ) is still playing in Europe? He has better shouting skills than Peja, his basketball technick is perfect, nobody can defend him, all Europe is shocked from his play! I bet everything that he gonna be best euro in NBA !!


You missed something. Macijauskas is an undersized SG at 6-3. He wouldn't be better than Cuttino Mobley in the NBA. Peja, on the other hand, is 6-9, which is an excellent height for a small forward.


----------



## beck253 (Jun 18, 2003)

He is the best SG and the best scorer outside the NBA. By far. No doubt about it. He can make the jump right now if he wants.
Offensively he has (or is very close) to Peja's touch and Manu's slashing abilities. He may have the better offensive package of the trio. 
But those two have much bigger bodies and that was key for them to translate their FIBA dominance to NBA. Arvydas hasn't the frame so he will suffer more than them the jump to NBA physical level. The only scorer SG in NBA smaller than him is AI, and there is only one AI. His handle and passing are not even close for being a starting PG.
Besides that, Peja provides nice rebounding, and Manu great passing and defense. Arvydas defense right now is only average for FIBA level, so in NBA he would be killed; today you can get away with no D as a bench offensive spark that plays 20 mins, but you can't hide a starting SG with bad D when 20 teams are opposing starters that can put 30 in you.
A lot of people says he has a knack for working and improving; i don't know; if that's the case, he must focus on D. (for example Manu had no clue in D when he get to Europe and now he is very good even for NBA) 
Tha'ts why i feel going NBA at this point, his production would take a hit, cause he has flaws that would be exposed. Nevertheless, if he has the will to sacrifice, eventually he will get
to be a great impact player in the league because you can't teach the scoring instincts this guy has. If he won't, just as he is right now, EVERY team, even in playoffs, could use him, especially in those games when they need to make an offensive gamble, because this guy seems to have no fear.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

if he is listed 194 in europe that means he will be listed 6-6 in nba (6-4.5+shoes).

he can fit the nba just fine and i predict he'll be better then Gordan but not even close to Peja.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> if he is listed 194 in europe that means he will be listed 6-6 in nba (6-4.5+shoes).
> 
> he can fit the nba just fine and i predict he'll be better then Gordan but not even close to Peja.


he isn't 1'94, he is 1'91, I once saw him listed as 1'89

btw is a fact that Macas is better than Giricek, but Stojakovic is maybe the best european player, and that's too much


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

The best euro player is Arvydas Sabonis ( no doubts about that ), but we will see about Macijauskas play next year, Peja isn't much better than Macijauskas, and he will prove it in NBA very first season.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> The best euro player is Arvydas Sabonis ( no doubts about that ), but we will see about Macijauskas play next year, Peja isn't much better than Macijauskas, and he will prove it in NBA very first season.


1. I meant best ACTUAL player... Sabonis was great, but now he's 40 yrs old

2. If you talked about best euro player of history.. maybe there are some doubts about it, because there was a guy called Drazen...

3. Peja is much better than Macijauskas, while both are great shooters, Stojakovic is 2'05 and Macijauskas is 1'91


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

is height:194 =194 cm?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.Reynolds-Dean</b>!
> 
> he isn't 1'94, he is 1'91, I once saw him listed as 1'89


1'89 oh please stop it... Last year in Lithuania he was listed at 1'92 and this year in Euroleague 1'94. So lets say hes 1'93, not 1'89 or 1'91. 



> is height:194 =194 cm?


yes


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Well play on the National team against U.S.A. and we'll see what you got...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Height isn't all that matters. Look at Wesley, Mobley, Richardson, Terry...

Defense is one of his strength as far as I can tell from watching him.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> 1'89 oh please stop it... Last year in Lithuania he was listed at 1'92 and this year in Euroleague 1'94. So lets say hes 1'93, not 1'89 or 1'91.
> ...


listed or not my impression from tv(of the euroleague matches is that he is less than 190cm... anyway he has a pg body.. this is certain. Maybe he could be a specialist in the Nba... or a man from the bench who gives u immediate energy and points.. we don't know until he is here...in Europe.. but I'm not impressed with the stats.. i want to see him against a tough and strong Nba defender... but he will go in the Nba because he is making too much noise..


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

When I said he wasn't 1'94, it wasn't because I hate him or anything, he's one of my favourite players,it's just his point guard in Tau, Jose Manuel Calderón, who is 1'93, is taller than him..so if Macas is 1'94 then Calderón should enter the NBA as the 'Spanish Magic'


----------



## jose (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> 
> 
> .. but I'm not impressed with the stats.. i want to see him against a tough and strong Nba defender... but he will go in the Nba because he is making too much noise..


Top scorer in the Euroleague, top scorer in the Spanish League, best player in the European Championship in Sweden, over 90% in FT, leader in fouls received in Spain and Europe, consistently over 50% in FG being to man who received most defensive attention. Well, maybe it's not impressive. Was Nowitzki impressive? Gasol? Ginobili? Giricek? If Giricek play so many minutes in the NBA I'm sure Macas can do it much better than Gordan.

Probably the defenders will be easier in the NBA because there are many other offensive threats. In his team at the moment, there is only another solid threat, Nocioni.

And he will go to the NBA because he's good, the best SG in Europe since Drazen Petrovic.

If you want a non-European comparison think in a more precise, quicker, more intense Wesley (and less experienced).


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jose</b>!
> 
> 
> Top scorer in the Euroleague, top scorer in the Spanish League, best player in the European Championship in Sweden, over 90% in FT, leader in fouls received in Spain and Europe, consistently over 50% in FG being to man who received most defensive attention. Well, maybe it's not impressive. Was Nowitzki impressive? Gasol? Ginobili? Giricek? If Giricek play so many minutes in the NBA I'm sure Macas can do it much better than Gordan.
> ...



For European basketball he is superb, this is certain, but the Nba is another game..There are players adapt to Nba game and others to european game.. We will see next year what he can do.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

The last time I saw Macijauskas he couldnt have been more than 6'3 and Id say thats a reach.
Say 6'2 and some change and I could have bought into that. Unless he has had some serious growth over the last three years there is absolutley no way that he could be 6'5 or even 6'4.
(Im ruling out the clogs/stiletto option here)
Thee is atleast to me a great questionmark for his defensive capabilities.

That being said I, too, think that there is no way he will be outside the NBA, somebody will take a chance on him, his stats are just way to good.


----------



## hcsilla (Jun 12, 2003)

I agree with MagnusPinus.

Macijauskas is a very good player. In Europe.
And that doesn't necessarily means that he will be a good one also in NBA.

Joe Blair was a Euroleague MVP.What did he do in NBA?Nothing.
Kornél Dávid was a top5 player of the Euroleague last season and he didn't even earn a roster spot in NBA this season.
Tyus Edney is one of the most consistent stars in Europe. Who was he in NBA? Nobody.
And so on, on and on....

I believe that it would be very tough for Macijauskas to adjust to the much more physical style of NBA because of his lack os athleticism and size.
He is a better player in Europe than Giricek was.
I doubt that he will be a better NBA player than Giricek is.

Some other remarks:

Macijauskas was not the best player of Euro2003.
Kirilenko, Gasol, Okur, even Navarro were more productive contributors of their teams.

Lithuania didn't win because of Macijauskas's performance.They did win because they played the best team basketball (after Italy) and they had a lot of skilled individuals.

NBA teams aren't stupid.
I'm sure that they did and do know about Macijaukas.
If at least 5 scouts of NBA teams have seen (live) Zoltán Bencze who is an above average bigman of a weak hungarian team then I can't imagine that most of NBA teams wouldn't have seen the best player of the 2nd best lithuanian team.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hcsilla</b>!
> Macijauskas was not the best player of Euro2003.
> Kirilenko, Gasol, Okur, even Navarro were more productive contributors of their teams.
> 
> Lithuania didn't win because of Macijauskas's performance.They did win because they played the best team basketball (after Italy) and they had a lot of skilled individuals.


Yes, we played best team basketball and won by that lets say in general, but Macijauskas pulled out 3 of our 6 games. He made huge three pointers in crunch time vs Latvia, Serbia and France. And if we would had needed more scoring from him, he would do that, but Lith NT is always based on teamplay, so thats why Macas wasnt that much used. Anyway, he was worth being in TOP5 lineup of Eurochamp, but the fact that he was little known left him out of it.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hcsilla</b>!
> NBA teams aren't stupid.
> I'm sure that they did and do know about Macijaukas.


Some NBA teams are VERY stupid. That's why Ben Wallace, Brad Miller or Andrés Nocioni weren't undrafted and Todd Fuller or Remon Van der Hare were selected.


----------



## hcsilla (Jun 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.Reynolds-Dean</b>
> 
> Some NBA teams are VERY stupid. That's why Ben Wallace, Brad Miller or Andrés Nocioni weren't undrafted and Todd Fuller


You call every single NBA team very stupid because they didn't draft Miller or Wallace but nobody knows everything.
Probably Wallace,Miller and other undrafted players had something which nobody has seen in them.
That's which makes NBA interesting.



> or Remon Van der Hare were selected.


Noone of the NBA teams can be very stupid based on their decision concerning #52 pick.
You simply can't waste such a low pick.
If Van der Hare turns to be a total bust TOR still didn't lost anything they got only which is expectable from a #52 pick.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hcsilla</b>!
> 
> You call every single NBA team very stupid because they didn't draft Miller or Wallace but nobody knows everything.
> Probably Wallace,Miller and other undrafted players had something which nobody have seen in them.
> ...


with that #52 pick, I'd have drafted 10 better ACB players than him and I bet that there were 30 better American players undrafted than him, he's worse than Vranes, he can't even play in ACB. And Manu Ginobili was selected the 58th...


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Did u know that Ben Wallace was rejected from an italian team(sincerly now I don't remember the name of the team, I'm sorry) because he couldn't make points?


----------



## hcsilla (Jun 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> with that #52 pick, I'd have drafted 10 better ACB players than him and I bet that there were 30 better American players undrafted than him, he's worse than Vranes, he can't even play in ACB.


Then call TOR's management and they will hire you, no doubt.



> And Manu Ginobili was selected the 58th...


He is the exception not the rule.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Arvydas Macijauskas just won ALL Euro basketball awords of year 2003.!!!! Do you need more proof that he is ready for NBA ?
Here is the link http://www.eurobasket.com/awards2003.asp


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I'd like to see how Arvydas and Sarunas would fare against NBA competition.


----------



## hcsilla (Jun 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Arvydas Macijauskas just won ALL Euro basketball awords of year 2003.!!!! Do you need more proof that he is ready for NBA ?


Yes, I do.

According to you every european player who gets an award is ready for NBA.
I do think that awards do have a much more limited importance.


----------

